# dmt movie files wont play



## smoothcue2005.5 (Feb 7, 2005)

Having a movie file called Xvid-dmt i downloaded, i have tried to play it on vlc and dvd player....no luck what so ever.
Can anybody give me any info about dmt files and the reason why only one of the 50 files downloaded to make the movie up plays.
Is there any way to convert them all to a recognised format that vlc will play?
Your help is always gratefully recieved


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

This link any help? They mention QT version levels, etc. etc....

http://www.dmt.usask.ca/media/


----------



## smoothcue2005.5 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Good help!*

Many thanks it seems that an earlier version of quicktime handles these files.
Youre help was uselful....my thanks

Smoothcue2005.5


----------

